# Gavin Harrison of Porcupine Tree (neat video, goes in depth!)



## MF_Kitten (Feb 7, 2010)

this was posted over at the sneap forum:
pt.1
drum department-TV

pt.2
drum department-TV

i really like his drumming, and i love hearing a nice sounding kit


----------



## Brendan G (Feb 7, 2010)

I only listened to Porcupine Tree a few times and didn't really like them, these videos make me want to give them another chance.


----------



## abyss258 (Feb 7, 2010)

He's definitely been one of my favorites for a while now


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 7, 2010)

Brendan G said:


> I only listened to Porcupine Tree a few times and didn't really like them, these videos make me want to give them another chance.



dude, give the In Absentia album a listen, and Deadwing too!


----------



## Brendan G (Feb 7, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> dude, give the In Absentia album a listen, and Deadwing too!


Thanks for the recommendations! I'll check those albums out soon. I'm listening to the song "Way Out of Here" right now and I really like it!

Edit: Listening to "The Sound of Muzak" it is excellent!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 7, 2010)

yeah, man! i love it when they get really heavy too, because it´s like "oh shit, can they really do that?!"


----------



## Joker962 (Feb 8, 2010)

my favorite band is porcupine tree, I have all their albums 

their old drummer was better than gavin, in my opinion.


not saying gavin isn't good, though.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 8, 2010)

i haven't even heard half of their stuff, and i probably only own one or two of their albums, but all the stuff i have heard, and love, was made after Gavin joined the band 

i only found that out now, by checking when he joined VS which albums came out after that


----------



## pink freud (Feb 8, 2010)

It's awesome how he's in King Crimson as well.


----------



## Joker962 (Feb 8, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> i haven't even heard half of their stuff, and i probably only own one or two of their albums, but all the stuff i have heard, and love, was made after Gavin joined the band
> 
> i only found that out now, by checking when he joined VS which albums came out after that


check out "The Sky Moves Sideways"


----------



## -Nolly- (Feb 8, 2010)

Gavin's an absolute beast. Such great feel, and from listening to PT you'd never guess his footwork is that quick.


----------



## whisper (Feb 8, 2010)

huge fan of GH & 05Ric (7 string tap bassist/guitarist)

Gavin Harrison - 05Ric?s ...GH05! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Both albums are monstrous!


----------



## S-O (Feb 8, 2010)

I bought his book, Rhythmic Illusions I think it is, too lazy to dig it up out of my backpack, I think the ideas inside are fucking great, not only from drums (I program the examples into SD 2.0) but for any part of the band.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 9, 2010)

I think he has some of the nicest recorded and live drum sounds I've ever heard. 




Awesome fit for King Crimson. My guitarist crashed his car stoned listening to lips of ashes haha.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 9, 2010)

haha, sounds like a great way to crash a car!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Feb 9, 2010)

Brendan G said:


> Thanks for the recommendations! I'll check those albums out soon. I'm listening to the song "Way Out of Here" right now and I really like it!
> 
> Edit: Listening to "The Sound of Muzak" it is excellent!



My favourite PT album is, by far, Fear of a Blank Planet. "Way Out Of Here" is from an offshoot EP from that album, if I'm not mistaken. Check out "Sentimental" and the 17-minute long "Anesthetize". True, the last 5 minutes are an entirely different song, but the 12 first minutes are very consistent (and fucking brilliant).


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 9, 2010)

fear of a blank planet is indeed awesome! there are so many awesome "moments" in that album. it´s got longer songs with a more progressive "jam" type feel in places. really nice stuff, and always with a great athmosphere


----------



## Heeboja (Feb 9, 2010)

I love Gavin. He got me more in to drumming. I can't play drums but I make cooler beats now for my songs because of him. Or atleast am trying to. I don't really like Porcupine Tree that much. There are good stuff in there. But I mainly listen couple songs that have cool drums but are otherwise boring to me. For example: Anesthetize, The Sound of Muzak


----------



## SerratedSkies (Feb 25, 2010)

Joker962 said:


> my favorite band is porcupine tree, I have all their albums
> 
> their old drummer was better than gavin, in my opinion.
> 
> ...


 

Me and my friends tend to debate this every so often. Gav's just got those fills that make perfect sense by not making sense at all. I think I remember hearing the old drummer's newer work in some other project and it sounded beastly. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## Variant (Mar 29, 2010)

This is so fucking good. Well worth the time spent watching both parts.


----------



## jaredowty (Mar 30, 2010)

Joker962 said:


> their old drummer was better than gavin, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> not saying gavin isn't good, though.



It's certainly a matter of personal taste, but when it comes to chops and overall ability Gavin shits all over the other guy.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (May 2, 2010)

I love Gavin's drumming all over the place. Watching the first part now it was great to hear about how they have solved their monitoring and all the background video sync, click track things too...inspiring stuff!


----------



## alex103188 (May 3, 2010)

Variant said:


> This is so fucking good. Well worth the time spent watching both parts.



Agreed. I've been surfing around the tube trying to find PT songs to get into but I find myself only liking the drumming aspects since only a handful of the guitar riffs are to my liking. Who knows maybe they'll grow on me. I didn't like sikth for the first 3 months they were on my Ipod!


----------



## ivancic1al (May 3, 2010)

Going to see PT tomorrow night In Buffalo!  Soo stoked!


----------

